# Los Angeles Invasion for Memorial Day 08



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hi Guys,

We had a good turn out for Las Vegas invasion and want to see an even bigger one for LA Invasion.

I am trying to book California Speedway for that Saturday exclusively for the first 100 cars.

FOr details check out this thread. If interested you can post up here or over there.

http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?p=7759169#post7759169

Let see some Pontiac's out representing!


----------



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

manual sig update


----------



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey Guys, we would like to see some GTO's out there. Any way to get a stciky for this so that we make sure everyone knows about it? I will be updating shortly.


----------



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

Post up to get on the list.

LA Invasion - GM Muscle car Event

Las Vegas Invasion was a Success and talking with Sarge and several of the Socal clubs everyone wants to do a Los Angeles Invasion. It looks like Memorial day is the best time. I know this event generally is geared towards F-body's, but all GM muscle cars are welcome. 

The point is to have clubs from AZ, NV, UT, Norcal and further come meet, compete and socialize with people of similar interests from other areas.

I have talked to California Speedway and we are On for the Monday of the Long Weekend, but the track is expensive. We would have it excusively for the entire day for up to 150 cars with VHT prep, etc... (everything).

I would like to supplement the cost of the racing by having sponsors support the event so we can get that down to at least $50/car (more below)

Here is the basic plan so far

Friday (May 23)
4-7pm Meet & Greet 
8pm Dinner Dave & Busters
9pm Bar Dave & Busters

Saturday (May 24)
Events to Be Announced
9pm Bar -Gameworks

Sunday (May 25)
8-9am meet up (TBD)
10am Rim of the World Cruise & Poker Run c/o Kaveman42 
1pm est Lunch/BBQ and Raffle and Awards
7pm Dinner (TBD)
9pm Bar TBA

Monday (May 26)
8:00am -8:00pm Racing & Car Show (Fontana) LIVE BAND
8:00am Dyno day (PowerTV or Haddad Motorsports TBD)

I need sponsors to pitch in $500 For that they can set up and even SELL product if they choose on the track day and are welcome at all events.

As the event gets closer I will get a final prices. Once that happens you can prepay to lock in your slot. The website is up and running.

Mark Gidden
(310) 213-9443
[email protected] 
Feel free to contact me if you can contribute (preferably by email)

Sponsor list
1. Xtreme Transmission -Johnny - c/o Slowpoke310
2. Haddad Motorsports
3. Auto Parts Firm
4. Gogo's Detailing
5. Rotors Online
6. AirHead Kustoms
7. Los Angeles Performance Division
8. Pending c/o Chuck
9.
10.

Racers List. (max. 100)
1. Me - 97 T/A Vert 396
2. Brynnda - 97 Wht WS6
3. Cisko - Blown Vette
4. Cesar - Z28
5. Gangbang Malloy - GTO
6. UR jlus - 02 Pewter Z
7. Nordy - 1 Fast GN
8. fast 01z28- 01 red Z (w/gears would be Fassst)
9. Dirty Bird - 01 T/A Pewter M6
10.C5Natie - Vette
11. Dan - 98 T/A
12. Sickwitstick - 87 IROC
13. ILMODC - 87 T/A
14. BuffJoeyD
15. 2 fasst SS AKA SSay Wen 01 SS
16. Manny - 65 Nova
17. petercln - 98 Vette w/TT??? we will see
18. Black Knight - 97 Z
19. Bigdeezs - 76 LS6 Datsun 
20. GTObseeor - 00 WS6 Blk
21. SVTHun - Pewter SS
22. Richie Rich - 98 Slvr T/A
23. Brandon W - 98 SS
24. WHT96Z28
25. CheloZ28 - 95? SOM Z
26. 1989GTA - 89GTA
27. Patrick - 89 Red IROC
28. Mike - 72 Vette
29. Haddad Motorsports
30. Rick - 73 Wht Vette
31 Sweetness - 93 Z 
32. Randi820 - 02 WS6
33. SSmokin_Y2KSS
34. 01SOMSS
35. CraZ28y dave - 02red
36. Freakenhye - Silverado
37. Adam - 02 Z06
38. sixlitereater - ???
39. Smokin71RSSS - Gray
40. SnakesRslow - 00 Z28 -Pewter
41. 1997 Z71
42. SuckmySS
43. GTObsessor
44. 59Camaro
45. M6ttop - 98SS
46. dueno - 94 Formula
47. LS1mastermind - Z28
48. Alex - 93 Blk T/A
49.
50.
51.
52.
53.
54.
55.
56.
57.
58.
59.
60.
.....

Dyno Day (max 20, plus backups)
1. Cesar - Z28
2. fast01 Z28 - 01 red Z 
3. Brynnda - WS6 T/A 
4. Dirtybird - 01 T/A
5. BuffJoeyD
6. Gino - 00 Pewter Z
7. 2 fasst SS - 01 SS
8. Manny - 65 Nova
9. SVTHun -Pewter SS
10. Brandon W - 99 SS
11. CheloZ28 - 95? SOM Z
12. Haddad Motorsports
13. SSmokin_Y2KSS
14. 01SOMSS
15. Dazneat
16. CraZ28 dave - 02 Red
17. Freakenhye - Silverado
18. 1997 Z71
19. suckmySS
20. dueno
1st Alt -WHT96Z28

Cruise/BBQ (unlimited)
1. Me - 01 SOM T/A 
2. Brynnda - 97 Wht WS6
3. Dirtybird - 01 T/A
4. Slowpoke310 - 95 Vert Z
5. Sicwitstick - 87 IROC
6. ILMODC - 87 T/A
7. Gino -00 Pewter Z
8. Manny - 65 Nova
9. Black Knight - 97 Z
10. Bigdeezs - LS1 Blazer ?
11. fast01z28 - 01 Z Red
12. Richie Rich - 98 Slvr T/A
13. Brandon W - 98 SS
14. Sarge - Drivin Something
15. WHT96Z28
16. Haddad Motorsports
17. Sweetness - 93Z
18. SSmokin_Y2KSS
19. 01SOMSS
20. CraZ28y dave - 02 Red
21. Chuck - 73 Camaro RS/LT
22. Freakenhye - Silverado
23. Adam - 02 Z06
24. sixlitereater - ???
25. 02SS3098 - 
26. 96AZhawk - Purple WS6
27.01 Blk SS- Jose
28. 99 Pewter SS- Willie
29. 97 White Z28 - Alex
30. 96 Blk Z28- Kevin 
31. 87 Blk GN- Xavier
32. 92?- Gray Z28 - JR
33. LS1BLK SS
34. Camarojunky74
35. GTObsessor
36. 59Camaro
37. M6ttop - 98SS
38. 
39.
40. 
...

Show Cars (unlimited) Voted on by your peers/spectators
1. UR Jlus - 02 Pewter Z
2. Brynnda - 97 Wht WS6
3. Dirtybird - 01 T/A
4. Slowpoke310 - 95 Vert Z
5. ILMODC - 87 T/A
6. Gino -00 Pewter Z
7. fast01z28 - 01 Z Red
8. GTObessor - 00 WS6 Blk
9. Brandon W. - 98 SS
10. Haddad Motorsports
11. Black Knight - 96 Z
12. Sweetness - 93Z
13. SSmokin_Y2KSS
14. 01SOMSS
15. CraZ28y dave - 02 red
16. Deazneat
17. Chuck - 73 Camaro RS/LT
18. Freakenhye - 07 Cobalt SS
19. Adam - 02 Z06
20. Sixlitereater - ???
21. 02SS3098
22. 96AZhawk - Purple WS6
23. 01 Blk SS- Jose
24. 99 Pewter SS- Willie
25. 97 White Z28 - Alex
26. 96 Blk Z28- Kevin 
27. 87 Blk GN- Xavier
28. 92?- Gray Z28 - JR
29. Camarojunky74
30. GTObsessor
31. 59Camaro
32. M6ttop - 98SS
33. 
34.
35.
36.
37.
38.
39.
40.
...

Race Classes (tentative)
Test & Tune
13+ sec
12-13 sec
11-12 sec
10-11 sec
under 9
Trophies for the winner of each class

Chances are we will add a poker run to the cruise.
Est. cost per event:
Dyno $50
BBQ/Cruise $20 (includes T-shirt)
Car Show entry $15
Track/show spectator $8
Racing $55to $60 TBD
Raffle $1/ticket


I have a block of rooms reserved for us at the Hampton Inn & Suites near the Ontaio Mills Mall.

4500 E. Mills Cir.
Ontario, CA 91761
ph: (909) 980-9888
Fax(909) 980-0063

We have rooms for both the budget minded and upscale.

Room Type Max guests Rate rate per person total for weekend
King Standard 2 $100/nt $50 $150
Queen Standard 4 $100/nt $25 $ 75
King Sudio Suite 4 $110/nt $27.5 $82.5
Queen Studio Suite 6 $110/nt $18.3 $55

Tell them you are booking for LA Invasion.
Prices do not include room tax.

This hotel is walking distance from the Ontaio Mills Mall which includes a Dave & Busters and a Gameworks.


----------



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

I assume that I have pretty much everyone covered from the other forums


----------



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

Now you can help promote the event. On the main page of the website is a Flyer that you can save and print out to give to those that are not on the forums.


----------



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

seem to be getting more response from the other GTO forum huh


----------



## ls2_Gto_Ftw (Feb 21, 2008)

I am totally down to go. I just bought my 2006 m6 gto the other day and like to meet other gto owners. =]


----------



## JusticePete (Sep 15, 2004)

You're invited to invade Firebird in AZ on the 29th of March

http://www.gtoforum.com/f23/dessert-madness-phonix-march-29th-16037/


----------



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

Website updated.

Post what event you want or better yet. paypal to lock in your spot (see website)

Thanks for the invite. But for me I need to be at Super Chevy show that weekend to hand out flyers and get this event sold out.


----------



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

5 weeks to go. This is a prepaid/preregistered event lets get everyone signed up. I start inviting Mustangs next week to fill in the the racing roster.


----------



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

2 weeks to go 

27 racing slots left


----------



## Stroker396 (Sep 10, 2007)

1 week left for preregistration

17 racing slots left

7 dyno slots left


----------

